
How and Why Adobe Is Making Open Source a Strategic Priority - okket
https://theblog.adobe.com/how-and-why-adobe-is-making-open-source-a-strategic-priority/
======
mimixco
Is this the same company that's threatening to sue people for using old
versions of Photoshop?

